# New pistol



## Reddirt (Sep 13, 2007)

First - THANKS TO THE FOLKS WHO SETUP THIS FORUM *()* 

I bought my first pistol not long ago. I got a Browning Buck Mark Camper.
I was looking for something for plinking and putting lots of rounds through.

This is the most fun I've ever had shooting at the range and out in the back country.

Reddirt


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Second-you bet and welcome.

I have a Buckmark as well. They're a lot of fun and fairly accurate as well.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The buckmark is a great pistol. I have 3 of them. They are not the camper though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Love my Buckmark, fun pistol to shoot. You made a good first choice for learning to shoot a pistol. Happy shooting


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a awesome gun. I have the camper also & its one of my favorites. Its awesome for just plinking, & I always pack mine with me any time im camping, backpacking or anything just incase theres a ****y rabbit or pot gut around. Those are awesome & very accurate. Did you get the round or square barrel?


----------



## Reddirt (Sep 13, 2007)

Stevo - it has a tapered round bull barrel.

I've now put 2 of the Remington Golden Bullets 525 packs through it.
They are cheap and so far I've had two duds.
I keep getting more accurate - but, I've still got a long way to go.

Reddirt


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats the same one ive got also. Its a awesome & really accurate gun. Ive hit rabbits at 50-60 yards with that thing(probrably just luck)


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have the Buck Mark Camper as well and really like it. Nicely accurate with most ammo (_Agulia Super Maximums are an exception so far_) and reliable. A guy that used to work for Browning at the Buck Mark factory did my trigger and made it a bit nicer.
Great pistol - you did good


----------

